# Tool storage of your dreams



## live4ever

I had to do it.

But since we've got lengthy threads on nearly every type of hand tool in existence, why not a thread on drool-worthy (or simply practical) tool cabinets, chests, drawers, etc.

All those hand tools of your dreams need to have somewhere to…well…dream!

Plus now that I actually have some decent hand tools I need to start figuring out a decent way of storing them, so I'm looking for ideas too.

Let's do this!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooh, love this post.

I saw this online from American Woodworking, and thought it was very cool - and you could completely personalize it.


----------



## paratrooper34

How interesting! Especially since I just saw this today on LN's website. I want this and I want it with the tools included!!!


----------



## live4ever

Definitely a lot of storage ideas in there, Sandra! The French cleat system is pretty cool…so flexible and can be used for everything from "nice hand tools" to general shop storage. If my shop had finished walls I'd have this all over…but as it stands the open stud bays are actually pretty useful for lumber cutoff storage!

I really like Mike Pekovich's hanging tool cabinet (I think you need to be a FWW online member to see all the videos of the build). A lot of space for hand tools…perfect for me to grow into. And I like that his construction methods allow for changes as his tool repertoire changes.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/57874/build-a-hanging-tool-cabinet

What do you guys think? Hanging cabinet? Chest? Drawers under the workbench? Keep those lovely hand tools in plain view or hidden away?


----------



## live4ever

*paratrooper34*

Oooooo….drool. I definitely like the idea of small drawers in the cabinet.


----------



## BrandonW

Of course, there's always the Studley tool chest:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsArticle.aspx?id=27038

Picture:


----------



## live4ever

The Studley is quite incredible, and that's an understatement.

Now, far be it from me to critique such a masterpiece of tool storage, but it appears that some tools would be difficult to access without displacing others. But man, I could stare at that for a long while.


----------



## planepassion

Well, this is by no means comparable to The Studley Tool Chest, but it does meet the tool storage requirement. First-drawer effort aside, they have been an organizational magic wand, delivering a reverse entropy effect on what used to occupy the space below my bench.


----------



## planepassion

And here was my solution to storing my bench appliances…which as we all know, breed like bunnies and hop all over the place.


----------



## planepassion

Well heck, let's just share them all shall we? Here's my three-part series postings on making your own custom racks for your peg board.

Part 1: Chisel Rack


Part 2: Backsaw Till


Part 3: Try Square Docking Station


----------



## Mosquito

I was wondering how long it would take for the Studley to show up lol

I must admit, though, as nice as it is, as great as the tools are that are in it, and as expertly positioned everything is… I don't much care for it. It's far too busy for my personal tastes.

My only tool storage contribution to date:









With a handle, so I can carry it to my car easily, since I split my time between my apartment and my parents' place.


----------



## live4ever

Great stuff, Brad! It's all about reverse entropy!

Mos, love the traveling hand plane show…er, case. But I must ask, what keeps the planes from falling forward against the door? They seem vertical?


----------



## bobasaurus

I want to build a wall hanging tool cabinet badly. My own tool storage is sadly lacking, but I did make this nice tool chest for my father's jewelry tools:


----------



## JGM0658

Here are some I like.


----------



## live4ever

If that tool chest is any indication, whatever you'll make for yourself will be awesome, *bobasaurus*!

*Jorge*, those are drop dead sexy!


----------



## jap

nice thread


----------



## BillyD3152

Love these cabinets


----------



## muleskinner

I've always wondered about that Studley tool chest. Do they call it that because of the guy that made it or because of how it would make you feel if you owned one?


----------



## WadeHolloway

Boy I really love those two stand up models. If I had those I would be to afraid of getting them dusting to use them.


----------



## Tim457

Muleskinner, it's called that after the guy's name. H.O. Studley, but these days you could say it was about how it would make you feel. It was all hand made and all with hand tool as far as I know. He even made many of the tools in it.

I really like the ones Jorge posted too. Wonder about the details of those. Maybe this thread will take off now. There are lots of very impressive tool chests and tool cabinets out there.


----------



## BrandonW

This thread went dormant for some time and in the mean time, RGTools posted a new thread on the same topic. Those who are interested in this sort of thing might also want to check out RG's thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48863


----------



## bladedust

You guys need to look at this beauty done by Tyvekboy. A true piece of art.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/77123


----------



## redSLED

Tool storage of your bad dreams . .


----------



## BrandonW

I bet he knows where everything is, too. I can't imagine working in that space would be easy, though.


----------



## bladedust

Ok redSLED, how in the world did you manage to get in to my shop and take that picture???? LOL


----------



## TheLight

> The Studley is quite incredible, and that s an understatement.
> 
> Now, far be it from me to critique such a masterpiece of tool storage, but it appears that some tools would be difficult to access without displacing others. But man, I could stare at that for a long while.
> - live4ever


Not many people have seen the Studley "in action". He anticipated your concern and made sure that any tools which overlapped others could easily swing on on their own frames. It's quite amazing.

Here's a video:


----------



## TheFridge

Need to modify the plane till for some new planes


----------



## OleGrump

Has anyone here made one of those drop side carpenter's tool totes that were popular in the early to mid 1900s? (And seen ONCE on "The Woodwright's Shop) Been thinking about making one for the tools I collected for my "Y2K Kit". (Traditional style tools still available new in 2000) Thought this might be a good way to store these tools, plus have a "traveling tool box". This seems like a pretty practical, portable toolbox, but there is very little information available on them. Even in Tolpin's "Toolbox Book", there are only about two and a half pages discussing "drop sided tool totes", containing only highly generalized information. Tolpin goes on for several pages about HIS wall mounted tool cabinet and HIS rolling shop cart, with several photos of each, and himself, but only gives a mere nod to drop side tool totes. Would appreciate hearing from anyone who has made and/or worked out of one of them.


----------



## jimintx

I could post my wall mounted tool storage - but then, you've all already seen white pegboard from the big box lumber store.

(PS - don't ya just hate what Photobucket did to so many, many previous photo posts - all over the internet? Dang!)


----------



## jdmaher

olegrump,

Not sure what you mean. Something like these? Got pictures you can share?

Might be fun to design something . . .


----------



## BlasterStumps

Jim, did you buy that top tool chest in your pictures from an Etsy store? I was thinking I saw a news article on it recently where they thought it was of historical importance. 
Mike


----------



## OleGrump

Yours is a bit more elaborate than most I've seen, but that's the general style of toolbox I mean. I've only seen a couple that were doubled lidded, allowing access to both sides. Most of them I've run across have only one lid with access to only the "front" side. BTW, This style of tool chest carries a pretty hefty price tag on "Flea Bay"....
The photos posted show a couple of really nice vintage boxes. Good to know they've gone to a home where they'll be appreciated ! As you say, it might be fun to design something similar.


----------



## jdmaher

BlasterStumps,

No, no, no; I can't afford no fancy-pants stuff. That's just a picture I found with Google.

If I want stuff like that, I gotta MAKE it.

But's it *is* interesting. I'm not really sure it's what olegrump had it mind.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Tool storage of your bad dreams . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - redSLED


Wow! That had to take a lot of work :O


----------



## jdmaher

olegrump,

I like that double-lid tote, too. What does Tolpin say about them?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Here is some of my mess. The ready bench behind my workbench is a 9-drawer unit. There is junk in those drawers as well. Most of my chisels and a bunch of other stuff are in the two drawer box under my bench.

When I built this wall unit, it was my intention to keep my wall storage in such a fashion that I could retrieve any one tool without moving any other tool. It didn't take long though before I had to forget about that notion.

Now I am thinking about building a new wall storage. 
Mike


----------



## knockknock

I have a tool chest where the top flips up (although I usually keep it open):


----------



## OleGrump

Boy, it tool a HELLUVA LOTTA work trying to get this drawing scanned in the Dad-Blasted computer at home, but here is a drawing of the tool chest from Tolpin's book. The one I remember Roy made had one drawer at the top, the bottom of that drawer was flattened tin cans nailed on.
I do like them there fancy ones shown above, but what do any of y'all have any experience with this drop side "suitcase" type design? Sorry, I couldn't get the damned thing to enlarge like I normally do. Computer is actin' up this mornin'. Starting to feel like 'adjusting" it with a 16 oz. claw hammer….....


----------



## BlasterStumps

OleGrump, I've been trying to visualize the tools that one might be able to carry in that joiner's tool chest. I see no reason it wouldn't be plenty adequate for a must have traveling tool set, maybe along with some small hardware too boot. I like it. 
Mike


----------



## BlasterStumps

knockknock, the fine results of your careful planning in the design and construction of your mobile tool chest is quite easy to see and quite nice, I might add. That's one to be proud of. 
Mike


----------



## OleGrump

RE: The doubled lidded tool tote: Tolpin notes that small tools can be stored on the insides of both the lids AND, as there is usually a divider between the two sides (above the bottom till) tools can be hung on both sides of that as well. He also says that while the drawer (or drawers) at the top of the tote are narrow of necessity, they are usually designed to pull out from either side, so it does offer an advantage that way.
There was also a drawing of a tool tote which had the one side lid swing UPWARD to rest on top of the case, allowing access to drawers at the bottom of the chest. Personally, I'm not too keen on this last design, but the double sided tool box is pretty intriguing.


----------



## jdmaher

OleGrump,

Me, I like the double-lidded idea, but I like the aesthetics of that old "hipped-roof" one I sent the picture of. Tolpin's picture doesn't do much for me and I question the practicality of drawers.

Like BlasterStumps, I find myself trying to decide exactly what I'd put in it. Shouldn't be all that much (weight, ya' know), and that causes me to think about exactly what you'd "tote" it around to do.

Lots to consider. Fun idea!


----------



## bandit571

Lidded tote..









Two lids, patterned on a Stanley No. 888 
No lid on a tote…









Long enough that a full length handsaw will fit…

What I am using now for tool storage ( other than a few tills)









Five drawer chest of drawers….and things still pile up on top. 
Got tired of bending over to get a tool out of this one..









Have since retired it.


----------



## DLK

That's a good point about a chest.


----------

